#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-20
<wajho> hola
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-23
<carlosa> holaaa
<carlosa> ayudaaaa
<carlosa> buenas
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2011-09-25
<wilmer> buenas
<wilmer> quien me puede ayudar
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-19
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches JHOSMAN kuadrosx DGUERRERO33
<Fernando_Giraldo> CarlosNeyPastor,
<JHOSMAN> Buenas! MR Fernando_Giraldo
<DGUERRERO33> Buenas Noches
<Fernando_Giraldo> a que hora es que comenzamos?
<JHOSMAN> entre 9-9.30 supongo
<JHOSMAN> esperar q llege el coucil
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<Fernando_Giraldo> aqui estare pendiente entonces
<JHOSMAN> Fercho =) super por lo de las actividades en medallo
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN,  gracias
<Fernando_Giraldo> ojala nos salga todo bien
<Fernando_Giraldo> el reto es pasar por todas las Universidades, ya tenemos 4 aseguradas
<JHOSMAN> pero severo!
<JHOSMAN> yo veré toman foticos y a documentar
<JHOSMAN> y hacer crecer mas UCO trayendo gente de las U
<JHOSMAN> grupos linux son la clave
<JHOSMAN> **El que llega saluda**
<cristiang> buenas noches
<CesarGomez> amms sera que no llega nadie mas ?
<JHOSMAN> nuse...
<JHOSMAN> Cesar le tocó moderar jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN,  si
<Fernando_Giraldo> imaginate que ya tenemos 6 universidades confirmadas
<CesarGomez> lol
<Fernando_Giraldo> ahora les confirmo las fechas...
<Fernando_Giraldo> por si alguno se anima a venir a Medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> a dar algún taller o charla
<JHOSMAN> Cesargomez solo veo ON a Mujica pero sale en estado ocupado
<JHOSMAN> le tocó =P
<CesarGomez> no tengo ni la orden del dia xD!
<JHOSMAN> CarlosNeyPastor cristiang DGUERRERO33 Fernando_Giraldo kuadrosx que temas proponen?
<JHOSMAN> en mi caso temas a tratar SFDColombia y la reunión con los de ASUS pero el concilio no está completo
<JHOSMAN> Proyecto Epux en Bogotá
<cristiang> estoy deacuerdo con debatir el concilio  ASUS
<JHOSMAN> y tambien propongo revisar el TODO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/TODO
<CesarGomez> bueno pues esperemos unos 5 o 10 mins mas a ver si llegan mas si no pues empezamos les parec ? o tienen algo de afan ?
<JHOSMAN> Aquí está el log de la ultima reu
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012
<JHOSMAN> Alguien puede actualizar el TODO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012 con el informe de la ultima reuncion
<JHOSMAN> con las tareas pendientes todo está ahí solo es coiar y pegar, solo q ando ocupado ahora
<JHOSMAN> ahh y pues ordenar
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo espero
<CesarGomez> si, pero igual por lo menos necesitamos uno mas del concilio para hacer reunion
<CesarGomez> Don IngForigua!
 * IngForigua busca su chaqueta favorita, y saluda a los honorables miembros del concilio
<JHOSMAN> =/ donde andará mujica
 * CesarGomez lol ahi ta pintado xD!
<Fernando_Giraldo> IngForigua, saludos
<JHOSMAN> * al ritmo q vá se va a quedar sin chiros jiji
<CesarGomez> jajajaja
<IngForigua> Fernando_Giraldo: al privado compa
 * IngForigua saluda a la honorable mascota JoseGutierrez alias el loro
<Fernando_Giraldo> JoseGutierrez, como vas?
<JoseGutierrez> LoL IngForigua
<JoseGutierrez> buenas noches
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez todo bien ?
<JHOSMAN> u.u. nadie me leyó con lo de la Wiki, buenas JoseGutierrez
<JoseGutierrez> Hi Fernado_Girald CesarGomez JHOSMAN
<DGUERRERO33> jeje yo estoy ajudando con lo de la portada para el twitter
<DGUERRERO33> *ayudando
<IngForigua> Tengo un inconformismo
<CesarGomez> digalo Don Forigua
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez tome el orden y modere que yo estoy mas atrasado :S
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, yo lo lei pero también ando ocupado
<IngForigua> No se no me siento muy deacuerdo que vendan los cds de ubuntu
<Fernando_Giraldo> vendan?
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua quien los vende?
<CesarGomez> IngForigua donde los estan vendiendo ??
<JHOSMAN> mmm en el SFD había un papelito q decía q eran donaciones y vos sabes para q son esos dineros
<JHOSMAN> si es por eso...
<JoseGutierrez> pues por los cds se piden donaciones que toca devolverle a andres mujica o siempre se ha hecho por lo minimo de cali siempre se devuelve lo que se recoje
<JHOSMAN> los impuestos no se pagan solos, pasajes por ejemplo para llever conferencistas a otras ciudades como se plenteó hacer dede Ibagué a Sogamoso
<JHOSMAN> los pendonoes etc etc etc
<JHOSMAN> se cobró 4K por Original y 2K por copia
<IngForigua> lo disgo desde mi ignorancia
<CesarGomez> xD
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez ??
<Fernando_Giraldo> es que la vaina es esa, de algún lado toca financiarnos
<Fernando_Giraldo> no se puede vivir del aire
<Fernando_Giraldo> desde que esos dineros se reinviertan en la comunidad no le veo tanto problema
<JHOSMAN> mmm empezamos???
<JoseGutierrez> pues siempre se generan costos para la diferentes actividades en la que la comunidad participa asi que pedir donacion es tratar de suplir algo de esos costos
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez, tome el orden de la reunion para comenzar
<JoseGutierrez> si dale JHOSMAN orden del dia porque tengo mi computador podrido
<CesarGomez> :s
<JHOSMAN> no sé yo dejé la orden del día q pensaba q se podría tratar pero el council decide
<CesarGomez> pues empezemos con ese, porque ud sabe que yo estoy un poco quedado con las actividades
<CesarGomez> y pues importante es darle continuidad a algunos temas y pues tratar los mas urgentes por lo menos
<IngForigua> Listo volvi
<IngForigua> Lo digo porque como las comunidades no viven de aire tampoco las organizaciones
<JHOSMAN> de los ActionItems https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012
<JHOSMAN> cual está pendiente?
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez enviar email acerca del registro de las ciudades para el SFD en la wiki del evento
<CesarGomez> eso ya se hizo ?
<JoseGutierrez> que pena muchachos estaba actualizando debian porque cambie de entorno grafico y se reinicio el pc
<JoseGutierrez> yeah falta el reporte de las actividades que cada ciudad hizo durante el evento
<JoseGutierrez> Ok
<JHOSMAN> creo q falta esto
<JHOSMAN> SergioMeneses agregar a Fernando y Maicon a la administracion de la lista de correos
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo ya cumpli con mi tarea
<JHOSMAN> y tambien faltan los informes por cada ciudad de los SFD que se hicieron
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez : bn queda pendiente la de Bucaramanga porque el evento se hace hasta noviembre, por ferias de la cuidad
<CesarGomez> bueno
<JoseGutierrez> ok entonces toca pedir reporte de actividades hechas durante el evento a las ciudades donde ya se realizo el SFD
<JHOSMAN> Proyecto Epux en ciudades...
<JHOSMAN> ASUS pero nada creo q no se puede ahora..
<CesarGomez> JoseGutierrez cojes esa tarea ?
<JoseGutierrez> si
<CesarGomez> bien
<CesarGomez> entonces JoseGutierrez tiene : informes por cada ciudad de los SFD que se hicieron
<CesarGomez> pasar email pues para el envio de esas actividades
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierres los informes deben contener fotos y videos q se adjuntaran a noticias.ubuntu.colombia@gmail.com para hacer la respectiva subida a las redes sociales
<CesarGomez> JHOSMAN: se sabe si Fernando y Maicon tiene admin en la lista ?
<JoseGutierrez> pero tocaria pedir los informes y las fotos mediante la lista ok :)
<Fernando_Giraldo> a mi no me han informado nada
<Fernando_Giraldo> de admin en la lista
<JHOSMAN> no sé
<JHOSMAN> según esto se les debería haber dado https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012 pero nada
<JHOSMAN> ahh me acordaron
<CesarGomez> bueno pere vamos por el orden de esos items y ya cuadramos lo de el admin de ellos
<JHOSMAN> hay q contactar y conseguir los perfiles delos del equipo de soporte para que ayuden en Facebook
<JHOSMAN> ya me está quedando grande todo
<JHOSMAN> (copio deuna vez q ando ocupado leyendo un libro y se me pasa)
<CesarGomez> ya le envie el mio pero yo tengo admin estoy esperando las tareas
<JoseGutierrez> yo no pude volver moderar la lista por un error yo reporte a la lista y nadie respondio nada de mi caso
<CesarGomez> bueno momento continuemos con el orden y vamos solucionando de a uno a la vez
<CesarGomez> entonces JoseGutierrez ya tienes la tarea del informe
<JoseGutierrez> si toca pedir la informacion de los eventos en las diferentes ciudades mediante lista
<CesarGomez> bien
<CesarGomez> siguiente
<CesarGomez> LuisCano enviar email acerca del evento a SergioMeneses
<CesarGomez> alguien sabe que paso con eso ?
<JHOSMAN> no
<JHOSMAN> pere le digo a cano q venga
<JoseGutierrez> muchachos yo antiguamente colaboraba con la administracion de la lista pero ya llevo casi un mes y con el pasword de administracion que se tiene en el documento de google docs no me ingresa me aparece el mensaje que esta en esta foto http://ubuntuone.com/1mv8qox7y1AZ0uM73o2Iyu
<CesarGomez> eso
<CesarGomez> luiscano Buena noche
<JHOSMAN> ya vino cano
<Fernando_Giraldo> luiscano, buena noche
<JHOSMAN> q le iban a preguntar?
<CesarGomez> luiscano para continuar con el orden del dia hay una tarea que te correspondia: LuisCano enviar email acerca del evento a SergioMeneses
<CesarGomez> esta tarea se pudo hacer ?
<luiscano> Buena noches
<luiscano> perdon de que me estan hablando
<luiscano> ?
<luiscano> para poder entrar en el hilo de la discusion
<CesarGomez> luiscano : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Concilio/Reuniones/09-05-2012
<CesarGomez> ese fue el orden de la reunion pasada con las tareas asignadas y el responsable
<CesarGomez> mira el Action items, el segundo es del que estamos hablando
<luiscano> Con Sergio Meneses vamos a estar en el SFD Ibague este viernes 21 de septiembre aqui la programacion http://wiki.softwarefreedomday.org/2012/Colombia/Ibagu%C3%A9/CASLIB
<CesarGomez> bien entonces tarea hecha :)
<CesarGomez> siguiente pues :
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses averiguar los conferencistas internacionales para el evento
<luiscano> y tambien con meneses vamos a estar en el evento proyectando de cucuta el 27 de septiembre http://www.fesc.edu.co/portal/proyectando/En%20Tiempo%20Real.pdf
<CesarGomez> alguien sabe algo de eso ?
<luiscano> El resto de la informacion del evento proyectando de la Fesc esta aqui http://www.fesc.edu.co/portal/proyectando/
<Fernando_Giraldo> jum nada
<CesarGomez> bueno pasemos a la siguiente y queda esa pendiente
<luiscano> Es decir, son 2 eventos en los que vamos a estar con Meneses :)
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses establecer el contacto con los organizadores
<CesarGomez> me imagino que de esta tampoco sabemos nada :S
<luiscano> Ya eso esta cuadradado desde hace rato
<CesarGomez> luiscano genial! gracias por eso
<luiscano> En octubre 24
<luiscano> hay otro evento con la militar
<luiscano> hasta hoy me llamaron
<luiscano> comentandome de la actividad
<luiscano> y quieren participacion de Uco
<luiscano> en la semana de tecnologia de ellos
<CesarGomez> genial!
<Fernando_Giraldo> excelente
<JHOSMAN> luiscano es el Mannager de eventos de CO jaja está contratado en todas las ciudades!
<IngForigua> luiscano: pór que carajos aparezco yo en ele de cucuta
<cristiang> muy buen punto esa participacion en la militar
<luiscano> Lo mismo, que me llamaron con la Uniminuto para otro evento de SL
<IngForigua> :S
<IngForigua> no era nicolas?
<luiscano> Forigua, usted aparece xq aun no han actualizado la agenda
<CesarGomez> luiscano podrias encargarte de eso ? pues tomar mas detalles para enviarlos por la lista y pues tener algo mas concreto en cuanto a la participacion que ellos buscan ?
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> okay
<luiscano> claro que si
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: no sabe usar un cliente irc jajajaja buena loro
<luiscano> xq no entiendo xq carajos me estan buscando para que les ayude con eventos,  creo que es x culpa de Forigua ,ejejeje
<CesarGomez> lol
<luiscano> y el es testigo de esos 2 eventos nuevos
<cristiang> sobre lo del evento de la uniminuto  lina porras  hablo el dia del sfd bogota con el contactto ya cuadrando el dia y sobre que se dara la charla de uco
<CesarGomez> bien luiscano entonces tienes una nueva tarea, contactar a los de la militar para cuadrar detalles sobre el evento y el tipo de participacion que esperan de Ubuntu-Co
<JoseGutierrez> IngForigua lo que pasa es que estoy cambiando de entorno grafico mi DEBIAN y cuando actualiza se reinicia el pc
<IngForigua> JoseGutierrez: Si claro ..
<CesarGomez> xD!
<CesarGomez> sigueinte Item: FernandoGiraldo enviar email informando de la actividad, el cronograma de las universidades para el envio de material y difusion del evento
<luiscano> Tambien hay otros eventos con Unicundinamarca y con UCooperativa
<Fernando_Giraldo> el mail informando de la actividad ya lo envié
<ofprieto> buenas noches
<Fernando_Giraldo> el cronograma lo estoy terminando de construir...
<CesarGomez> ofprieto Buena Noche
<Fernando_Giraldo> ofprieto, buenas noches
<luiscano> la de Ucundinamarca es la 3ra semana de octubre
<JHOSMAN> HOla ofprieto! casi q no mijo!
<CesarGomez> o.O
<luiscano> la de U Cooperativa quedaron de confirmarmen fechas
<CesarGomez> hay que abrir un nuevo proyecto en ubuntu-co
<ofprieto> perdon  ando muy despistado
<CesarGomez> o tal vez no proyecto pero si un nuevo cargo
<ofprieto> CesarGomez: como cual
<CesarGomez> el de manager de U-Co
<CesarGomez> para luiscano xD!
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> ajaja
<luiscano> Jajajaj
<Fernando_Giraldo> troll cano
<cristiang> jjajajja
<ofprieto> yo opino es qeu activemos el server de urbannnn :D
<JHOSMAN> :P pobre de luiscano siempre termina trolleado xD
<cristiang> trollmager cano
<luiscano> Creo que lo mejor es darselo al hijo perdido de jhosman, que se llama Josefo xD http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-ash4/195295_1641466704_2109767779_n.jpg
<JHOSMAN> me gusta la idea de que ofprieto reviva de las cenizas por estos lados! solo falta @linaporras
<CesarGomez> xD!
<luiscano> y los que estuvieron en el sfdbogota lo conocieron
<luiscano> xD
<CesarGomez> continuemos
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses agregar a Fernando y Maicon a la administracion de la lista de correos
<JHOSMAN> luiscano es mi hijo perdido no reconocido por ende le toca a usted reconocerlo como bisabuelo y adoptarlo como tal es su deber!  y por favor sigan ocn el hilo troll por #ubuntu-co
<CesarGomez> Maicon esta por aqui ?
<JHOSMAN> cesargomez lo necesita?
<CesarGomez> pues quiero saber si le dieron permisos o no
<CesarGomez> para poder darselos ya mismo
<JHOSMAN> ya lo llamo
<Fernando_Giraldo> no creo que pueda venir hoy maicon
<Fernando_Giraldo> no lo veo conectado
<Fernando_Giraldo> a vealo ahi llego
<MrAvoch> oelo
<MrAvoch> señores
<IngForigua> lol
<MrAvoch> pa q me necesitn
<MrAvoch> q ando estudiando como perro
<luiscano> Josefo, el hijo de Jhosman, ya esta inscrito en la lista de UCO, y quiere hacer con la ayuda de su papi, un sistema operativo hermanito de debian, para que x favor le ayude xD
<JHOSMAN> ahí llegó CesarGomez
<MrAvoch> demodiado
<IngForigua> lol
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, que si le dieron permisos de admin en la lista de uco?
<JHOSMAN> luiscano tratar esos temas por #ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> *ando modo sergiomeneses cuando me regaña*
<Fernando_Giraldo> igualito
<luiscano> xq no llaman a sergiomeneses
<MrAvoch> no me han dado
<ofprieto> modo serio activado
<MrAvoch> permiso aun
<CesarGomez> fernando, Maicon pasenme sus correos por un privado
<luiscano> xq no tengo administracion en lista de correo?
<JHOSMAN> luiscano por q ud no hace nada por UCO :P
<JHOSMAN> además es miembro de hace meses! :P
<ofprieto> husss como asi
<ofprieto> si lo hace o cree que el evento de sfd se hizo solitoooooooo
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto shito!!!!
<ofprieto> u abrazo a linaporras
<ofprieto> buenas noches linaporras
<linaporras> BUenas noches
<linaporras> :)
<JHOSMAN> =0 Nuevo estado de IRC en FreeNode> LinaPorras revive de las cenizas del Fenix!
<MrAvoch> lol
<cristiang> xd
<Fernando_Giraldo> llego linita
<Fernando_Giraldo> buenas noches linaporras
<linaporras> como van moachos
<linaporras> en que andan
<ofprieto> bien pero voy a pasar a un mal estado me eliminaron lo sarchivos de urt grrr
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, en ubuntu-co hay un mensaje para usted
<linaporras> :o luis cano por estos lados, pero esta dormido.... Inge Forigua... sorprendente y meneses y mujica?
<MrAvoch> un mensaje?
<MrAvoch> xD
<MrAvoch> para mi?
<MrAvoch> WTF
<MrAvoch> jaja
<luiscano> Hablando de Josefo el hijo de jhosman y nieto tuyo lina http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-ash4/195295_1641466704_2109767779_n.jpg
<linaporras> Josefo jajajjaaajjajaja
<JHOSMAN> http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/394215_10151391330104688_742512439_n.jpg
<luiscano> Lina asi se llama el moacho, ya esta en la lista de Uco
<JHOSMAN> ese es el bisnieto de luiscano q es el superprogramador que va ahacer un linux mejor q debian el solo!!!!
<JHOSMAN> jajaja josefp!
<JHOSMAN> xD
<luiscano> Jajaja
<JHOSMAN> =S me acabo de dar cuenta q me equivoqué de canal =( sorry
<MrAvoch> cuando hay q darle el tuto del mate?
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, eso por ubuntu-co
<Fernando_Giraldo> aca solo temas del concilio
<MrAvoch> aaaaa
<MrAvoch> hablo la locota de Fernando_Giraldo
<MrAvoch> ps
<JHOSMAN> cesargomez ya que llegó lina porras anote para la agenda, fiesta de lanzamiento de Ubuntu 12.10 a cargo de linaporras eso me indicó en el SFD
<Fernando_Giraldo> CesarGomez, como es la dirección para la interfaz de admin de la lista
<MrAvoch> xD
<CesarGomez> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-co
<JHOSMAN> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admin/ubuntu-co/
<CesarGomez> abajo dice Interfaz administrativa de Ubuntu-co (requiere autorización)
<CesarGomez> dele click ahi
<ofprieto> linaporras:  realizaras el lanzamiento ? necesita apoyo?
<luiscano> Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, nos vamos de fiesta. Y en cual ciudad es la celebracion Lina?
<JHOSMAN> ¬¬ luiscano pero si ud nunca ayuda a nada
<ofprieto> luiscano: no esta invitado
<JHOSMAN> xD +1 ofprieto
<Fernando_Giraldo> lsito
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya entre
<linaporras> si
<linaporras> de una oscar
<linaporras> en bogota
<Fernando_Giraldo> lina medellin mejor
<kristiang> siiiiii
<Fernando_Giraldo> animense
<linaporras> porque no cae en puente ni nada
<luiscano> jajajaja, yo ayudo en las fiestas a comer ponque y a tomar fotos donde demuestra como comi ponqueeee, les parece poco??????????????????????? xD
<linaporras> el problema es que no cae en puente  y n todos tienen para el avion
<ofprieto> si eso es cierto aunqu eyo quiero mucho ir a medellin
<ofprieto> espero lo pueda hacer pronto
<JHOSMAN> luiscano >>> http://i3.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/007/423/untitle.JPG
<ofprieto> linaporras: que haz pensado realizr
<luiscano> Fernando Girarldo NOS VA A GASTAR EL PASAJE A TODOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. YUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<kristiang> y por que ud no vienen de medellin  y celebran con nosotros aca
<Fernando_Giraldo> luiscano, si claro!!
<linaporras> jajajja
<Fernando_Giraldo> ya lo hicimos
<ofprieto> o a ud que se les ocurre de lanzamiento
<linaporras> lo que podemos celebrar en  medellin
<Fernando_Giraldo> kristiang, celebramos ubuntu 12.04
<linaporras> son los 7 años de Uco que son en noviembre
<linaporras> ahi si hay puentes
<linaporras> pero entonces eso queda a cargo de fernando giraldo
<Fernando_Giraldo> jum interesante linaporras
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero discutible
<linaporras> Entonces para el de ocutbre
<MrAvoch> solo marranada ubuco
<MrAvoch> ps
<ofprieto> ¬¬ Fernando_Giraldo
<MrAvoch> jaja
<linaporras> la idea es que el fin de semana que cae despues del 18 de octubre
<linaporras> elejimos un dia sabado o domingo
<JHOSMAN> MrAvoch se pega al parche!
<ofprieto> 18 es un jueves
<luiscano> Fernando va a estar botado, Viaticos, alojamiento y alimentacion x cuenta de Giraldo y Asociados, Yupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii. Nos vamos pa Medellin gracias a Fernandoooooooooooooooooooooo
<linaporras> lugares propuestos: fcb o hackbo
<MrAvoch> si no caeal el finde del altavoz
<MrAvoch> dpronto les caigo
<MrAvoch> jaja
<linaporras> para charlas sobre lo nuevo de Ubuntu 1210
<linaporras> si seria como 20 o 21
<Fernando_Giraldo> lina que fecha es?
<ofprieto> ok, yo me comprometo a investigar lo nuevo
<CesarGomez> MrAvoch, ya pudo entrar ?
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo estaré en bogota para el 13 de octubre..
<linaporras> la fecha para el aniversario
<JHOSMAN> linaporras te tengo un lugar mejorrrrr
<linaporras> no recuerdo bien como sera la cuestion
<JHOSMAN> linaporras por que sabes despues salen peliando como siempre
<linaporras> dime Jhos
<JHOSMAN> linaporras conozco un sitio que se llama Plataforma Bogota =)
<linaporras> ba eso hay que superarlo
<linaporras> ahhh is aguanta
<JHOSMAN> IngForigua lo cnozco bien
<CesarGomez> hola linaporras :P
<linaporras> si de una
<JHOSMAN> es super el siitio!
<luiscano> En Hackbo, se puede hacer SIN PROBLEMAS la celebración,
<linaporras> entonces de una Jhos encargate
<linaporras> para hacer eso
<JHOSMAN> ?
<MrAvoch> si ya entre
<JHOSMAN> o.O
<linaporras> bueno entonces la idea es dar varias charlas sobre ubuntu
<linaporras> de 2 a 6pm
<ofprieto> pero que dia linaporras
<ofprieto> ?¿¡
<linaporras> toca un sabado para que en la noche vayamos a bailar jejeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> aja
<ofprieto> siii
<Fernando_Giraldo> excelente
<linaporras> a menos de que quieran asado....
<Fernando_Giraldo> ojala coincida con mi vista a Bogota
<JHOSMAN> =) eso +1 linaporras pero salimos con cuidado del lugar para que luiscano no se de cuenta, y así lo dejamos tirado... =P
<luiscano> Jajajaj
<MrAvoch> uyy como fercho
<MrAvoch> jodr!
<MrAvoch> jaja
<ofprieto> juajajja nade lo quiere
<linaporras> entonces bueno despues de la charla, nos vamos de fiesta, entonces lugares para elegir la 85 o ahi cerca en el centro hay ugares parafarra pero me parece mas segura la 85
<luiscano> Y fernando salio chichipatoooooooooooooooooo, que le cuesta patrocinarnos el viajecito a Medellin a 20 personas con todo pago??????????????????
<JHOSMAN> pero salimos en puntitas de pies...  para que luiscano no se de cuenta... apagamos los moviles para que no llame... y listo!
<linaporras> jajjaa
<JHOSMAN> se irá solo para su casa modo #foreveralone o a visitar al bisnieto
<kristiang> ajjajajaja
<Fernando_Giraldo> luiscano, el adinerado es usted!!
<MrAvoch> plata es lo q tiene fernando giraldo omee
<MrAvoch> ahy donde lo vn
<linaporras> y listo pues.... esa es la idea, ahh falta decir que toca comer antes de irnos de foforro
<ofprieto> luiscano:  con su forma de comer muchounos  millonsitos
<Fernando_Giraldo> pa conseguir
<linaporras> entonces ahi hay varios lugares voy a echar un vistazo uno de estos dias para definir
<JHOSMAN> xD
<luiscano> Jajajaj, de que me entero, me entero cuando hacen la fiesta, Jhosman, tengo buenos y mejores informantes, soy un proxy andante, todo pasa por mi lado jejeje
<Fernando_Giraldo> hace falta Same y mujica pa que pongan orden, estan muy babosos luiscano y MrAvoch
<linaporras> jajajjajajaja
<linaporras> jjajaa
<linaporras> bueno esa es la idea
<linaporras> no recuerdo la fecha del aniversaio
<JHOSMAN> #siclaro
<linaporras> toca  q fernando le pregunte a julian alarcon
<linaporras> creo q es el 25 de niv
<JHOSMAN> linaporras dejame labusco
<Fernando_Giraldo> linaporras, pero esa idea tuya es para la fiesta de lanzamiento o para la fiesta de aniversario?
<linaporras> osea que seria ir a medellin ese fin de semana
<linaporras> medellin en el aniversario...
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok
<JHOSMAN> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos/Aniversario2011
<JHOSMAN> eso fué el año asado
<JHOSMAN> pasado*
<linaporras> aunque podriamos adelantaralo para el fin de semana del 12 de noviembre
<linaporras> para con eso cae puente
<JHOSMAN>  =)
<luiscano> y xq mejor no la hacen en mi cumpleaños, y de paso me dan mis regalos jejejeje
<JHOSMAN> luiscano por que nadie lo quiere, es el evento de UCO no su cumple!
<MrAvoch> jaa
<linaporras> la fecha en la que cae el cumpleaños es el 25 de niv
<linaporras> me parece que el segundo puente de noviembre es perfecto
<ofprieto> huyy comañerosssssss todos somos escorpiones xd jajaja yo cumplo el 18
<Fernando_Giraldo> ok, buena fecha, MrAvoch matamos marrano?
<linaporras> entonces Fernando
<ofprieto> que parrandon el que armaremos jajaja
<linaporras> toca que cuadres hospedaje económico
<luiscano> yo propongo que lo hagan en la fecha de mi cumpleaños, moachos, esa fecha si es la mas importante de todas =)
<linaporras> pues propongo que sea sábado en la tarde charlas de nuestra comunidad, en la noche fiesta y el domingo asado en medellin
<linaporras> esa seria la agenta
<IngForigua> asado donde cuando como porque medallo me uno a que hora
<ofprieto> juajajaj bienvenido IngForigua
<IngForigua> ofprieto: kiai
<Fernando_Giraldo> linaporras, listo
<Fernando_Giraldo> el espacio para las charlas esta listo
<Fernando_Giraldo> mañana mismo comienzo a gestionar lugar para el asado
<JHOSMAN> =)
<Fernando_Giraldo> pero creeria que también lo tengo facil
 * IngForigua va a medallo a trin
<IngForigua> jajajqa
<Fernando_Giraldo> jajaja IngForigua sisa
<JHOSMAN> jaja
<JHOSMAN> pero q no llevena luiscano y se quede modo foreveralone por andar de lagarto xD
<JHOSMAN> Que se quede cuidando al bisnieto q consiguió!
<JHOSMAN> CesarGomez que tena sigue?
<luiscano> Jajajaja, una fiesta de UCO sin Trolligua y sin mi, no es fiesta, Jhosman :p Y x cierto, llevamos a aJosefo al foforro jejjejjejeje
<JHOSMAN> no lo llevamos por q no es member!
<JHOSMAN> xD
<JHOSMAN> no aplic!
<IngForigua> jajaja
<CesarGomez> los que propuso al principio esque los vi tan entusiasmados que me dio como pena interrumpirlos :)
<linaporras> uy de por Dios no lo vaya a llegar
<linaporras> no a Josefo noooooo
<IngForigua> No esta sergio y esto e sun desmadr
<JHOSMAN> +1 linaporras
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<luiscano> Ya esta invitado y esta muy contento de participar jajajajaja
<linaporras> Bueno pues es que mmm soolo esta Cesar del concilio y Jose
<IngForigua> Jose quien es ese
<linaporras> pues si no moderan aprovechamos el desorden
<linaporras> :o
<luiscano> Josefo va a ir a la fiesta de UCOOOO, jejejejeje, COnfirmado jejeje
<CesarGomez> +1 IngForigua
<IngForigua> quien es jose?
<linaporras> Bueno dieguito porfa agende el evento en Medallo
<linaporras> que no toque llevarlo de una oreja
<linaporras> jejje
<IngForigua> ja yo voy de one
<linaporras> oks
<IngForigua> a conocer las paisitas
<IngForigua> jojojo
<IngForigua> como dice farid
<JHOSMAN> Ingforigua, JoséGutierrez es el q usted conoce como el loro!
<linaporras> listones tones
<IngForigua> el loro eseeeeeeeeeeee
<linaporras> bueno eso son mis puntos
<linaporras> no se si haya algo mas que definir
<linaporras> asus?
<luiscano> Y Jhosman la va a pasar del carajo con su hijo JOSEFO jajajajaja
<linaporras> ya hablaron de eso
<ofprieto> cuanto esa el tiket bogta medallo ---edallo bog'¡
<JHOSMAN> en avion como 80K según lo ultmo q me dijo Fernando_Giraldo
<luiscano> Fernando, es el que sabe del cuento
<ofprieto> este año debemos superar las espectativas del año pasado https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.2830501251764.150530.1536116102&type=3 dificil dificil
<Fernando_Giraldo> pues toca estar pendiente de las promociones, la semana pasada en vivacolombia daban dos por el precio de 1
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto Este contenido no está disponible actualmente
<ofprieto> huuuu
<JHOSMAN> CersarGomez que sigue?
<luiscano> Desde que a esa fiesta no vaya Oscar Fabian, todo bien
<ofprieto> y a jejej JHOSMAN  puede ver
<JHOSMAN> ahhh eso jaja ni me acordaba la pasé del carajo!
<JHOSMAN> :P jeje
<linaporras2> volvi
<linaporras2> jeje
<ofprieto> para los que se lo perdieron algo asi son los aniversarios de uco solo asiti a uno y puffffffffff
<ofprieto> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=2830551573022&set=a.2830501251764.150530.1536116102&type=3&permPage=1
<linaporras2> pasajes ida y vuelta total 90.000 en avion
<ofprieto> que!!!!!
<ofprieto> muchas gracias linaporras2
<linaporras2> barato no?
<linaporras2> casi igual que irse en  flota
<JHOSMAN> si
<ofprieto> osea yo 90 mas espossa 180 mas gastos de la esposa 490
<linaporras2> bueno entonces definiendo fechas
<ofprieto> dios como come esa señora
<linaporras2> para realizar reservas de pasajes
<ofprieto> pero para octubre o noviembre?¿
<linaporras2> el aniversario en noviembre
<linaporras2> segundo weekend
<JHOSMAN> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150448667619931.373170.24428334930&type=3
<linaporras2> y el lanzamiento bogota
<JHOSMAN> xD ofpriet
<linaporras2> octubre 20
<linaporras2> asi quedamos
<DGUERRERO33> jeje yo que llego de editar las imagenes para twitter, y ya estan en pasajes e avion??
<linaporras2> yo comunico a la lista
<DGUERRERO33> saludos a los que llegaron
<linaporras2> porfa Jhos encargate de plataforma
<luiscano> Oscar Fabian fue el unico aniversario bueno, xq el resto era tormar en un bar. La pauta la dio Mozilla Colombia :P
<JHOSMAN> CesarGomez se fue???
<linaporras2> jaja
<linaporras2> fue en girardot
<linaporras2> jeje
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez entonce apunte!
<JHOSMAN> las tareas!
<linaporras2> falta algo mas
<Fernando_Giraldo> aca en Medellin pasamos bueno seguroo
<linaporras2> yo se que si
<ofprieto> luiscano:  un bar es rico tambien jajajja
<linaporras2> los paisas son una bacaneria
<ofprieto>  y las paisas mejor me cayo o mi esposa me pega :S
<JHOSMAN> luiscano solo quiere que lo saquen a paser para activar de nuevo el modo #PedoBear! ya lo tengo pillado y mas con esas paisas!!!! ja!!!!!!!!!
<kristiang> jajajjajaja
<JHOSMAN> DGUERRERO33 kristiang q se pegan???
<kristiang> pero por su puesto
<kristiang> jejejej
<DGUERRERO33> yo de una
<luiscano> Oscar Fabian, acaso no es que se habia quedado soltero y celebró por estarlo?
<Fernando_Giraldo> MrAvoch, como la ve pues?
<ofprieto> luiscano:  ya me volvieron a amarrar :(
<IngForigua> veeee
<IngForigua> las 11
<MrAvoch> lol
<MrAvoch> jaja
<IngForigua> suerte es que les digo
<Fernando_Giraldo> igual suerte
<Fernando_Giraldo> asi quedamos
<Fernando_Giraldo> gracias por el momento
<luiscano> Y xq esto lo llaman reunion de concilio? Si los que estan en el concilio no estan?
<linaporras2> hay 2/4
<ofprieto> luiscano: shhh es reunion xd
<JHOSMAN> luiscano no hace mas q armar foforro! shito!!!
<ofprieto> siii jjajaja
<JHOSMAN> deje leer mas bien! q hable el councill cual es el tema q sigue?
<ofprieto> si por favor demos continuidad
<ofprieto> PD ingfoigua flojo xd
<JHOSMAN> linaporras http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151140609144931.455418.24428334930&type=1&comment_id=23503975&offset=0&total_comments=4
<JHOSMAN> huuu tutui!
<linaporras2> los comments ya los habia visto XD
<linaporras2> carita sonrojada
<linaporras2> que definieron de asus?
<JHOSMAN> Lina el man no pudo venir
<JHOSMAN> me envio un corroe a ultima hora
<JHOSMAN> por ende se aplza
<linaporras2> si si vi
<ofprieto> par acuando aplaza?
<JHOSMAN> no sé
<JHOSMAN> xD
<linaporras2> pero no vamos a opinar nada de eso para enviarles propuestas como dijiste
<ofprieto> ok
<JHOSMAN> pienso que es mejor q se reuna @andresmmujica y los de asis allí en unilago, como es a una cuadra les queda mas breve!!!!
<JHOSMAN> mmm Bueno
<JHOSMAN> La propuesta inicial la copiearé aqui
<linaporras2> mm good idea
<JHOSMAN> para que la lean y digan
<linaporras2> ok
<JHOSMAN> UbuntuCO q puede pasar como propuesta a asus
<JHOSMAN> Buen día Alejandro, Jhosman Lizarazo, miembro de la comunidadde Ubuntu Colombia y soy también Ubuntu Member ( https://launchpad.net/~jhosman ) recientemente se entero que iniciaron operaciones con Ubuntu en la zona de Unilago, incluso vimos un stand al respecto.  La pregunta es la siguiente: Que posibilidades hay de que ustedes como distribuidores de Hardware y Máquinas compatibles y funcionales con Ubuntu, puedan brin
<JHOSMAN> comunidad, esto con el fín de buscar un fin mutuo de difusión de ambas partes (de sus productos y nuestra comunidad que se encuentra certificada por Canonical[1]).  Adicionalmente las demás propuestas que tengan ustedes hacia nosotros están totalmente bienvenidas. La idea es poder generar lazos entre ustedes y nosotros, y bueno nosotros somos un grupo sin ánimo de lucro que lo que busca les la difusión de Ubuntu.
<JHOSMAN> difusión de Ubuntu.  Cordialmente  Andres Mujica Contacto Ubuntu Colombia
<JHOSMAN> Fin =)
<ofprieto> excelente JHOSMAN
<ofprieto> ojala esta gestion de frutos perlsonal mente asus me parece muy buen fabricane
<JHOSMAN> Ahora q piensan q ASUS CO puede apoyar a UCO de q manera...
<linaporras2> pues los eventos
<linaporras2> grandes
<linaporras2> me parece una buena idea
<ofprieto> sep como con monitores o equipos de ultima generacion
<ofprieto> asi no andamos volando por hay con cosas personales jejeej
<JHOSMAN> o.O??? como así ofprieto?
<linaporras2> si en eventos full grande
<JHOSMAN> Linaporras2 hablas de q nos den compus en calida dde prestamo o activos?
<ofprieto> los pc`s del stand serian de asus con software ubuntu
<linaporras2> esa puede ser una idea
<linaporras2> pero me parece mejor que rifen uno en eventos como flisol o sfd
<ofprieto> de esta manera se vende la marca asus pero se muestra ubuntu de una muy buena forma utilizando sus maquinas nuevas!!
<ofprieto> y mejorando la imagen de uco no es lo mismo que los del estand lleven sus pc a que todos los pc del stand sean nuevos y de ultima generacion
<ofprieto> es un ejemplo
<JHOSMAN> entiendo
<ofprieto> ya tocaria acordar bien con asus como se podria hacer el trato XD
<JHOSMAN> osea q ASUS de equipos en prestamo para eventos
<JHOSMAN> ahora
<JHOSMAN> se me ocurre q ASUS financie publicidad de la comunidad q se pueda dejar en sus stands
<ofprieto> algo asi JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> y q ellos en lo eventos
<JHOSMAN> envien a un representante de ellos para q muetren su supermaquina con Ubuntu
<JHOSMAN> en formato DEMO
<linaporras2> mmm buena idea
<ofprieto> sipi sipi
<JHOSMAN> algo mas?
<Fernando_Giraldo> si
<Fernando_Giraldo> me parecen buenas las ideas
<Fernando_Giraldo> toca ver que tanto estan dispuestos a dar ellos
<JHOSMAN> Fernado algo q aportar?
<ofprieto> yo esa idea tambien la tenia por otra empresa jeje pero la respuesta fue  "lo siento pero ese producto no esta dirijio a nuestro mercado" yo dije por dentro entonces sigan con ese h·$·$&· win xd
<Fernando_Giraldo> JHOSMAN, no
<ofprieto> si Fernando_Giraldo  eso mismo digo yop
<Fernando_Giraldo> yo habia pensaod como en lo mismo
<Fernando_Giraldo> aunque por ejemplo uno puede intentar pedir aportes en especie para los eventos
<Fernando_Giraldo> como refrigerios
<Fernando_Giraldo> que a veces uno se ve embalado
<ofprieto> si Fernando_Giraldo  eso mismo digo yop
<ofprieto> a yo penses que modelos
<ofprieto> jjajja
<linaporras2> mmm yo en realidad no creo que esten dispuestos a dar  mucho..
<Fernando_Giraldo> o para pendones
<Fernando_Giraldo> pues yo diria que depende de como se venda la idea
<linaporras2> tampoco me parece pedirle como demasiado
<Fernando_Giraldo> poruqe si queremos recibir mucho, tenemos que dar mucho también
<linaporras2> osea no quedar como amarrados
<Fernando_Giraldo> y para eso se tienen estadisticas de asistencia a los eventos
<linaporras2> sino mas bien como lo deinvitarlos y que hagan demos
<Fernando_Giraldo> son eventos que se orientan directamente a la tecnologia, donde va gente interesada en la tecnologia
<Fernando_Giraldo> por tanto son el mercado perfecto para la marca
<JHOSMAN>  mejor q nos den una modelo de ASUS http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=390195691054441&set=a.265842943489717.63198.213779898696022&type=1 así se llena e l STAND de UCO (Claro q sin Windows)
<Fernando_Giraldo> linaporras2, pero es que invitarlos y que hagan demos los favorece a ellos... pero y a la comunidad que le queda de eso?
<Fernando_Giraldo> la publicidad es costosa
<linaporras2> jaajaj
<Fernando_Giraldo> creeme
<linaporras2> que nos den un compu para rifar en evento
<ofprieto> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7oj26DUgD1rxixm8o2_250.jpg JoseGutierrez
<ofprieto> http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m7oj26DUgD1rxixm8o2_250.jpg JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> :P así jeejej
<linaporras2> bueno me voy maochos
<linaporras2> un abrazo para todos
<JHOSMAN> Josegutierrez el informe de la reu?
<JHOSMAN> tareas pendientes
<linaporras2> zzzz
<linaporras2> lina offf
<ofprieto> ok si jejej ya ta como taresito acaso n otrabajan
<ofprieto> JHOSMAN:  no todos lo sabemos  jajaj
<JHOSMAN> yo no se Josegutierrez
<JHOSMAN> el informe xD
<ofprieto> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxihdpR0l30
<JoseGutierrez> que pena con ustedes muchachos la verdad que hoy estaba configurando el pc y no dedique el tiempo que era para la reunion yo se que me quedo asiginado como tarea a mi pedir los informes de las actividades realizadas en el SFD de las ciudades donde ya se realizo dicho evento
<JHOSMAN> Algo para q se relajen! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szZHVqfRTHE
<JHOSMAN> jajajaja buena ofprieto
<Fernando_Giraldo> hasta luego señores
<Fernando_Giraldo> chao linaporras2
<ofprieto> yo tambien salgo muchas gracias a todos por la asistencia
<ofprieto> que descansen
<JoseGutierrez> una pregunta quien estaba moderando pues siempre se ha hecho que quien modera hace el informe aunque esto no seria meeting del concilio pues no habia nadie bueno cesar si estuvo presente creo durante gran parte del tiempo asi que seria reunion informal sobre temas de la comunidad
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez se supone q UD!
<JHOSMAN> por q CesarGomez salió
<MrAvoch> los dejo
<JoseGutierrez> y necesitamos urgente reunion de caracter obligatoria con el antiguo concilio para deinir temas del nuevo y futuro concilio :) por ahora muchachos pasen buena noche.... yo estuve presente pero sin actividad durante la reuinon
<MrAvoch> feliz noche a todos
<JHOSMAN> JoseGutierrez debería revisar el log para informe de la reu!
<JHOSMAN> :P
<JHOSMAN> digo **
<JHOSMAN> ofprieto y como la ve..
<JHOSMAN> xD
<ofprieto> y a a esta hoa no veo nada JHOSMAN  ZzZZZzZz
<DGUERRERO33> jajaja conque asi son las reuniones del concilio?
<kristiang> bueno se acabo esto muchachos buenas noches
<ofprieto> bye todos
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2012-09-21
<UNiX84> hola , buenas noches : )
<UNiX84> ay alguien despierto , en el otro lado  de el globo : 3
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-17
<marizzio287> bueanos dias. alguno me puede ayudar con los comandos correctos para ejecutar servicios en ubuntu server 12.04 que me arroja error
#ubuntu-co-meeting 2013-09-19
<Fernando> Buenos Dias
<Guest9492> alguna persona que me pueda orientar como puede iniciar en ubuntu?
<Ubuntero|aaaaaaa> hola
